# AKC Puppy Matches?



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

How much is expected from a puppy in the 4-6 month-old class at a B Match? What is expected as far as gaiting and stacking? Overall, what are matches like and how are they for beginners?

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I have only entered 2 matches. I was a beginner with a 2 yr old, not very ring trained, dog.

I found them a learning experience and practice for my dog aswell. Very laid back, no pressure atmosphere. Overall it was alot of fun and I would do it again, just to keep getting experience handling and letting my dog have fun in the ring.

Have fun and good luck! Its fun to watch the puppies act goofy!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

A puppy that age is expected not to shy when approached. It is OK for them to wiggle, sit, lie down, give kisses, bite on the leash, etc. It is helpful if the puppy can be encouraged to gait for several steps in a row, but not required. It depends on if you want to win or just have a good time. For me puppy matches are about having a good time in the ring. You can put the screws to them later when they have gorwn up a bit.


----------



## Blkgp1 (May 2, 2015)

*next week*

My Puppy and I will be entering our first AKC puppy show next week. I hope we do well, but she is a very hyper puppy so i think it will be entertaining to see how she behaves around the other puppies.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

I think you will have a lot of fun. I haven't been to an actual match but I have entered the AKC 4-6 month puppy show, which is essential a puppy match. If the match was anything like that you will have a lot of fun. Judges were very nice, helpful and of course understanding of puppies. My observation was that the puppies that were closer to 6 month were pretty decently trained while the younger 4 month puppies were there just for fun.


----------

